# Is anyone out there from Santa Maria Colotepec?



## stillmeadow (Sep 15, 2013)

I would like to know if there is a small expat community around Puerto Escondido? I would love to find someone who will answer my questions about moving there.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I doubt there are expats living at Santa Maria Colotepec, Oaxaca, unless they're of Mexican heritage who have returned home from the USA after having lived abroad for a while (and maybe an "American" spouse tagging along). There is an expat community at Puerto Escondido, however. The expat presence typically swells during the Winter months, but there is a core group which is present in Puerto Escondido year-round.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I seriously doubt there is an expat community there, in fact, Santa Maria Colotepect IS a small community, I'm very curious; why do you want to live there?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Good question, unless you have relatives or friends there why Santa Maria Coletepec?


----------

